# shallow super:honey ratio?



## montanabee (May 7, 2008)

Is there a rule of thumb for the amount of honey that will accumulate in shallow supers? I thought it was around 20 lbs/super last year, but can't quite recall. Didn't know if this could be a standard measurement more or less.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The weight of a shallow super with honey is closer to 30-35 pounds.


----------



## Bee Whisperer 82 (Jun 4, 2009)

With that said, was wondering with pints how many pints will I get out of a full shallow with 9 frames.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

How much in pounds/ pints from a med?


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

1Gallon Honey = 12lbs
1 shallow at 36lbs/12lbs= 3 Gallons 
8 pints = 1 Gallon
3 x 8pints= 24pints

I think I have this correct.

Bryn


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Found my answer;

Sufficient honey containers are needed on extracting day. Enough containers need to be on hand when extracting, so it is good to learn how much capacity you’ll need before extracting. In rough numbers:

a. A shallow super will typically yield between 25 and 30 pounds of honey, or 2 to 2 ½ gallons.

b. A medium (6 5/8”) depth super will typically yield between 35 and 40 pounds, or 3 to 4 gallons.

c. A full-depth box will typically yield between 60 and 70 pounds, or 5 to 6 gallons. 

Actual yields vary due to the number of frames, how well they are extracted, age of comb and other variables.


----------



## montanabee (May 7, 2008)

thanks Dutchbee, that was what I thought I could recall. THe weight of the actual equipment is rarely accounted for in other postings. thanks again.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I would suggest you go to a local bakery, and get some 5 gallon buckets with lids... extract your honey, and instead of bottling it immediately, store it about a week in the buckets. let it settle, and air bubbles/foam rise to the top. Remove foam, some folks feed it back to the bees, some folks eat it, some folks throw it away - do with it as you wish. Then bottle. FWIW
Regards,
Steven


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Good tip Steve!!! Thanks for the advise!!
RKR


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

DutchBee said:


> a. A shallow super will typically yield between 25 and 30 pounds of honey, or 2 to 2 ½ gallons.
> 
> b. A medium (6 5/8”) depth super will typically yield between 35 and 40 pounds, or 3 to 4 gallons.
> 
> c. A full-depth box will typically yield between 60 and 70 pounds, or 5 to 6 gallons.


I dont use shallows but the numbers listed above for meds and deeps are pretty close. We typically get about 4 gallons on meds, and 6 gallons on deeps and that is using 8 frame boxes.


----------

